# Tanner's mystery Mix.lol.



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I did some searching and I think I may know what Tanner maybe mixed with: Norwegian Elkhound.lol.

I did some googling and sure enough he looks like he could have Norwegian Elkhound in him!

Even if he isn't I will still love my Tanzy baby!:wub:
See if you can see any similarities, I can.
Norwegian Elkounds:































































Black Norwegian Elkhound Information and Pictures, Black Norwegian Elkhounds

Now Tanner:






















































See any similarities?Well anyways, I love my Tanzers no matter what.:wub:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Could be...is Tanner's weight & height comparable to a Norwegian Elkhound? His tail doesn't look as tightly wound, but since he's a mix, no surprise there.

We got an Elkhound when I was 10 because that was the closest breed we could find that looked like the stray we had taken in previously. He (the stray)was also all black except for white patch on his chest and four white paws. Our elkhound was the traditional black & silver coloring. She was a real sweetheart, too.

I suppose a lot of mixed breeds may favor the Elkhound because it's such an ancient breed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I never met an Elkhound in person, but I was reading about their behavior and such and alot of it is alot like Tanner. I am 5'6 3/4 inches, and when Tanner is his hind legs he is about 2-3 inches taller. I haven't weighed him yet.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

If he is that big, relative to your height, maybe Akita would be another possibility regarding his breed mix?
Sheilah


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am really thinking about a DNA Test...lol


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The DNA test really isn't that accurate, I think you commented in the thread that I posted the youtube of a pit bull coming back as border collie?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone said Tanner may have Border Collie in him


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

After some reading and talking with Norwegian Elkhound owners, I am pretty sure Tanner is part Norwegian Elkhound.lol


----------



## ingenerate (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm leaning more towards an akita/gsd mix, but it could also be a Elkhound mix. Right now I have a female gsd/akita mix and her tail is the length and size of a pure bred gsd but curls up in a big circle and touches her back while she is walking but she only does this about 50 percent of the time. Just love your dog knowing it is unique and one of a kind. Thats the thing I like about mixes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner's tail has never curled tightly over and touched his back ever.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Have you considered chow mix? I really don't think he has the look of a Norwegian Elkhound at all. When we ask height, we mean his height regularly. Floor to shoulders is how you measure height.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The people behind us had a Chow and I have googled Chows, his tail is nothing like it and his face does not look anything like a Chow. And Tanner's touge isn't black/blue.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

NE's aren't really that commen. I would say he's more of a GS/Akita/Chow mix. Not all chow mixes have a blue/black tonuge. My chow mix only has three small black spots. And mixes don't have to have tails that curl exactly over the back. Just having a tail that curls can be part chow since it's a mix. But something about that dog screams chow mix to me... 

Chow mixes are different than pure chows. Not to mention, some of the NE's characteristics are chow-like and chows are much more commen. Both breeds are independent and loyal. But Akitas and GS's are also loyal. And with mixes, sometimes you get watered down characteristics so it may not be a true representation of any one breed.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jessie, are you happy with Tanners weight? In the pictures he looks overweight to me. Quite solid. I've noticed Molly is a lot leaner?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

On a different forum a lot of people, including myself, commented on Tanner's weight. Jessie got quite defensive about it and doesn't seem to be willing to make any changes, unfortunately. 

It's hard to tell with all that hair. Hopefully he's just really fluffy and stocky, but it's all muscle, though it doesn't quite look it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah ok. I think I know which forum, strange that I hadn't seen that. I didn't know it had been addressed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> On a different forum a lot of people, including myself, commented on Tanner's weight. Jessie got quite defensive about it and doesn't seem to be willing to make any changes, unfortunately.
> 
> It's hard to tell with all that hair. Hopefully he's just really fluffy and stocky, but it's all muscle, though it doesn't quite look it.


Because he isn't overweight. Molly just burns alot more energy and is very antsy, and can be skittish.(she got it from her mom).She has always been that lean.Her mom wasn't very big either. Her brother is huge(like tall huge) and so was her dad.

I am willing to make changes if it is necessary and in the case of Tanner it isn't. I have seen overweight dogs. Tanner can move around very easily, run very well, and can jump he can reach the top of the front door(he doesn't go over it or through it he goes up and down). Over weight dogs can't really jump, let alone 6ft.

We groomed them recently and lots of Tanner's hair came off. I think alot of it is muscle. I have seen overweight GSDs, and Tanner is skinny compared to them.

But if his weight did become a issue and was hurting him, affecting him, we would make changes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

And the camera adds 10 pounds.lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My beagle is 20 lbs overweight and can run faster than myself, and jump off the ground. Don't think I'm out of shape, either. I run 5ks on a regular basis. Letting him jump like that while he does have extra weight on him can actually be very detrimental to his health, especially his bones and joints.

Is that healthy for her though? She looks like a barrel and waddles. 

Have you actually felt him? There are different levels of being fat or overweight, just because some other dogs are worse, doesn't mean that he couldn't lose a few pounds. Even if he is all muscle, his stomache should still tuck up quite a bit like it does on Molly. You should be able to feel his ribs and hip bones, but they shouldn't protrude.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> My beagle is 20 lbs overweight and can run faster than myself, and jump off the ground. Don't think I'm out of shape, either. I run 5ks on a regular basis. Letting him jump like that while he does have extra weight on him can actually be very detrimental to his health, especially his bones and joints.
> 
> Is that healthy for her though? She looks like a barrel and waddles.
> 
> Have you actually felt him? There are different levels of being fat or overweight, just because some other dogs are worse, doesn't mean that he couldn't lose a few pounds. Even if he is all muscle, his stomache should still tuck up quite a bit like it does on Molly. You should be able to feel his ribs and hip bones, but they shouldn't protrude.


Can't feel his ribs soo he isn't underweight. His bones aren't sticking out. I felt over, you kinda have to push into his fur/skin to feel his bones, not too far, but a little.

We used that Furminatior on him, omg it took a lot of hair off. I think I can make a blanket.lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw an Akita when I was at the beach... I think it was, well it looks like this:

http://dogpage.us/dog-breeds/images/akita-dog.jpg.

So I am starting to think Akita too, because they have a similar face and such.

And Tanner is snuggling up to me saying "Stop talking about me, its making me self conscious"lol


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Can't feel his ribs soo he isn't underweight.


That actually means he is overweight. You want to be able to feel the ribs, easily. 

The rule of thumb is to be able to feel the ribs easily, see a noticeable tuck to the abdomen when viewed from the side, and a noticeable waist when viewed from above.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Can't feel his ribs soo he isn't underweight. His bones aren't sticking out. I felt over, you kinda have to push into his fur/skin to feel his bones, not too far, but a little.
> 
> We used that Furminatior on him, omg it took a lot of hair off. I think I can make a blanket.lol


Like I said, you should be able to feel his ribs. If you can't (like you said) it's a clear indication that he's overweight.

Haha, i bet though. Furminators are great, though I've only used them on labs. My beagle has a skin condition and doesn't shed, and my GSD just doesn't shed because he's GREAT.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can/can't feel his ribs.

And don't dogs sort of build up fat during the winter?and then loose it once summer comes around?

I am going to get pictures soon of Molly & Tanner. Molly has seemed to fill a lot. She seems more........(can't find the word) she has more muscle?lol

Dang.....now I want an Akita!lol

What throws me off with Tanner is his hair. His coat is different than Molly's lenghth wise. I was looking at the Chow's fur and the Akita's fur, they have shorter straighter fur. Tanner's fur is longer, kind of wavy. I would say its like wolf hair, but I could be totally off, but its wild looking.

I was looking at Belgian Shepherds, and his hair was similar to that. Do you think he could have Belgian Shepherd in him? Does anyone know of any other breeds who have longish fur?

His fur is alot like this:

http://www.pups4sale.com.au/belgian_shepherd_02a.jpg


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I see some similarities, but I could be hallucinating.lol

I put Tanner's picture next to a Belgian Shepherds picture:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My dogs don't build up fat during the winter. They aren't hibernating or being subjected to the cold so they don't need to, but I guess it's possible that some do. 

New pictures from the top and sides would help, though I think we're going to come to the same consensus. 

Chows have straight fur, but it's not short. My parents used to breed chows and now I have a chow mix. He has Akita type fur that's shorter and stiff, but chows have hair a lot like Tanner's. 

Shipperkes also have longer fur, and Tanner looks like a giant Shipperke IMO. It's possible he's a mix with a larger shepherd and that came out.

ETA; Belgian shepherds have a longer face, almost like a collie, and have a longer coat than Tanner's, that's more soft and flowly. Looking at Tanner more, I see the possibility that he's just a poorly bred plush coat GSD. You did get him from a shelter after all, didn't you?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> My dogs don't build up fat during the winter. They aren't hibernating or being subjected to the cold so they don't need to, but I guess it's possible that some do.
> 
> New pictures from the top and sides would help, though I think we're going to come to the same consensus.
> 
> ...



Yep. He came in as a stray.So his parents were probably mixes or something.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You'd be surprised at the amount of purebred dogs that come into shelters. Sometimes it's just hard to tell because they're poorly bred, overweight, ungroomed, etc.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I work at a shelter I know that, his long hair and wide forehead made the shelter think he was a mix.

I seriously don't see how a chow looks anything like my dog.

Chow:
http://dogbreedswiki.com/images/dogst/ChowChow3.jpg

My dog:









Two people who live near me have Chows, and he looks nothing like them.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

personally he could be anything so I wouldn't worry about it and just love your dog. Part of having a rescue is you don't truely know most of the times. Your trying to have one thing both of his parents might have been mixes he could have 3,4,5 maybe even more different breeds in him and only a few characteristics are coming out so what you do see makes you question which breed has all of those when truthfully it may not be any of them. You can assume hes a GSD possibly poorly breed plush PB or a GSD mix but to the best assumption you can guess he has at least one breed in him that is intelligent and needs to work or have something to do for mental and physical stimulation.

Know he's a large breed so he obviously runs the risk of typical large breed thigns hip dysplasia and such. Make sure to be careful to avoid bloat and keep an eye on other things such as his elbows eyes heart etc.. that may be common health issues for breeds... Hope for the best, be at least mildly educated for the worst. Work your og socialize him train him and most importantly just love him.

BTW I like that picture of him better it's hard to tell from some of the pictures but the one you had with him lieing down definitely was not most flattering of his figure you might not have wanted to sleep if he was a female and you put that picture out there lol. Plus I have seen dogs and had family own dogs that were grossly overweight that could still run and jump like crazy and acted like nothing was wrong and they were pork snausages lol. I'm talking about PB chihuahuas that were 15-16+ lbs the looked like a barrel wth tiny legs and ears sticking out of it they could jump up to the door knobs jump up on high beds and furniture just about anything never stopped them but there was no doubt they were ridiculously overweight well actually severely obese to be honest. Just saying, thats why there are other ways rather then how they act to determine it.

From this picture and some of the others he looks like he might be a bit over weight not sure if you would consider it "winter weight" could be diet/snacks getting a bit older so you're not as active with him. They don't naturally put weight on for the winter because they do not hibernate some dogs gain in winter because their owners still feed them the same but don't do nearly the amount of physical work with them as they did during the summer so they gain some "holiday pounds" like us lol. 

Not saying hes unhealthy or badly overweight just might be a little extra "fluffy" lmao. Yeah I know it sucks to hear but it's just like us a woman might be a size 12-14 while shes not a poor weight shes clinically considered "overweight" she can be just fine and healthy and athletic her entire life but clinically she could stand to lose a few lbs even though none of us want to hear that about ourselves or our precious pets.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> personally he could be anything so I wouldn't worry about it and just love your dog. Part of having a rescue is you don't truely know most of the times. Your trying to have one thing both of his parents might have been mixes he could have 3,4,5 maybe even more different breeds in him and only a few characteristics are coming out so what you do see makes you question which breed has all of those when truthfully it may not be any of them. You can assume hes a GSD possibly poorly breed plush PB or a GSD mix but to the best assumption you can guess he has at least one breed in him that is intelligent and needs to work or have something to do for mental and physical stimulation.
> 
> Know he's a large breed so he obviously runs the risk of typical large breed thigns hip dysplasia and such. Make sure to be careful to avoid bloat and keep an eye on other things such as his elbows eyes heart etc.. that may be common health issues for breeds... Hope for the best, be at least mildly educated for the worst. Work your og socialize him train him and most importantly just love him.
> 
> ...



I do love my dog, I love him to pieces. That might not be what you were trying to say, but to me it sounded like you saying that I didn't. That is more than likely not what you meant. But I just wanted to make it very clear that I do love him.

I was asking about his breed, because he was listed as GSD Mix at the shelter. I personally don't think he is overweight, because my neighbor has a big breed dog who is overweight, and my cousin's Lab is overweight. My cousin's feed their dog 2 cups 2-3 times a day. When he sits, he looks like a barrel, he can't like properly. I have also seen overweight GSDs. I do exercise my dog everyday. My brother and I take him and our other dog to the park across the street and let them run around also.I have also had a overweight dog in the past.The shelter I volunteer at has overweight dogs, underweight dogs, and normal weighed dogs.

I am not saying this because I am getting defensive or don't want to hear it, its because I know my dog is not overweight. I don't give him that many treats. When I train with him, I give him little treats and only like 1-2 treats thats it, I give the same amount of treats to my other dog. We feed them both the same, same type of food, same amount and at the same time. We feed them both 2 cups of food once a day in the evening. We have always fed them like this to keep them from over eating and becoming overweight. We did it with our other dogs also. I also socialize them too. Molly is just very skittish(she got it from her mom) otherwise she is very friendly. Tanner is also very friendly, but not skittish. He is very protective of our home, but that is a trait of GSDs. 

I am not denying he is overweight because I am getting defensive, or because I don't want to hear it. I am denying it because I know he isn't overweight. I have asked people if they think he is overweight(I am referring to people in real life.) and they say he isn't overweight( I didn't ask random people, I asked other dog owners.) I don't think its age either, he is only 4 years old. And don't think I will not do anything to help him if he was overweight or had any other medical issues, because I would do something about it and make sure he overcomes it and becomes a healthier dog and lives as long as possible.

He has not any medical or physical or mental issues due to being overweight, so I see no signs that show he is overweight. He walks, breathes, runs, and behaves normally. He is happy, lovable, and friendly as can be.

I love Tanner to pieces and wouldn't trade him for the world. The reason I made this thread was because since he was listed at the shelter as "GSD Mix" I wanted to know what he could possibly be mixed with, if he really was a mix. If he is a mix I will still love him to pieces, if he is a purebred I will still love him to pieces. I did not start this thread asking if he was overweight or not.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh no I did not AT ALL think you didn't love him. I was simply stating that you really can not tell and thats part of having a rescue, a mix, or even any questionable byb. Unless you for sure know 100% who the parents were and who their parents were etc.. you just don't know truly what breed they are and anything is possible. I was also pointing out a lot of people see mix (even rescues) and try to say 2 breeds but thats assuming both parents were full blooded if one or both were mixes they pup could be any number of things and even the litter can come out looking completely different from each other. You may have some that look almost pure of 1 breed then have some mixes where you can't tell any features and some might look just like mom or just like dad. Even DNA test won't really tell you exactly what he is. I was simply stating that no matter what he was (or quite honestly how big/small he is or even if he was healthy) what meant the most was that you loved him I have no doubt that you don't. Also as far as the weight issue goes (not to beat a dead horse so to speak) even though some will disagree personally a little extra meat I wouldn't say is unhealthy. I don't think your dog is unhealthy and I'm not saying that at all. I have complete confidence from reading all the posts I've seen of yours if you felt something was wrong or either pup was unhealthy or in harms way you would fix it. People get too hung up on the term "overweight" and that causes debate because of differing opinions. Overweight to some may be what you said the dog being a barrel when they sit or not able to sit properly. Out of breath when running etc.. to others overweight could be 5-7 lbs over the "ideal"" GSD weight. Really nothing to debate on that one if he's healthy and your vet thinks he's healthy then by all means. Simply stating the thing that matters most is you love him so really noone elses opinion on anything matters besides that.  meant absolutely nothing negative by my post and sorry if you thought I did.

I would simply like to point out one thing though please don't think I'm judging or saying this is the case in your situation. You had said you give both dogs the exact same at the exact time with everything just want you to remember that doesn't hold a hole lot of weight (no pun intended) on certain things. You can have 2 women same everything eat the same work out the same and they will be vastly different because each persons body is different. What one dog or human needs is rarely ever the same as another even if they are siblings it doesn't matter. Some people never work out eat nothing but junk food and fast food and stay a size 2 where there are people that try so hard to eat proper work out religiously and gain weight simply looking at a glass of diet soda. That is not to criticize you or lecture you or anything else just a simple bit of general information to keep in mind in case you "or something else reading this" didn't know or didn't think about it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Oh no I did not AT ALL think you didn't love him. I was simply stating that you really can not tell and thats part of having a rescue, a mix, or even any questionable byb. Unless you for sure know 100% who the parents were and who their parents were etc.. you just don't know truly what breed they are and anything is possible. I was also pointing out a lot of people see mix (even rescues) and try to say 2 breeds but thats assuming both parents were full blooded if one or both were mixes they pup could be any number of things and even the litter can come out looking completely different from each other. You may have some that look almost pure of 1 breed then have some mixes where you can't tell any features and some might look just like mom or just like dad. Even DNA test won't really tell you exactly what he is. I was simply stating that no matter what he was (or quite honestly how big/small he is or even if he was healthy) what meant the most was that you loved him I have no doubt that you don't. Also as far as the weight issue goes (not to beat a dead horse so to speak) even though some will disagree personally a little extra meat I wouldn't say is unhealthy. I don't think your dog is unhealthy and I'm not saying that at all. I have complete confidence from reading all the posts I've seen of yours if you felt something was wrong or either pup was unhealthy or in harms way you would fix it. People get too hung up on the term "overweight" and that causes debate because of differing opinions. Overweight to some may be what you said the dog being a barrel when they sit or not able to sit properly. Out of breath when running etc.. to others overweight could be 5-7 lbs over the "ideal"" GSD weight. Really nothing to debate on that one if he's healthy and your vet thinks he's healthy then by all means. Simply stating the thing that matters most is you love him so really noone elses opinion on anything matters besides that.  meant absolutely nothing negative by my post and sorry if you thought I did.
> 
> I would simply like to point out one thing though please don't think I'm judging or saying this is the case in your situation. You had said you give both dogs the exact same at the exact time with everything just want you to remember that doesn't hold a hole lot of weight (no pun intended) on certain things. You can have 2 women same everything eat the same work out the same and they will be vastly different because each persons body is different. What one dog or human needs is rarely ever the same as another even if they are siblings it doesn't matter. Some people never work out eat nothing but junk food and fast food and stay a size 2 where there are people that try so hard to eat proper work out religiously and gain weight simply looking at a glass of diet soda. That is not to criticize you or lecture you or anything else just a simple bit of general information to keep in mind in case you "or something else reading this" didn't know or didn't think about it.


Thank you for understanding. We don't feed the exact same thing but give them relatively the same amount because they are the same breed, age, and such. We do feed Tanner a little more because he is a male, but otherwise, they both have the same food and get fed at the same time. 

I wasn't completely upset about your post. I basically wanted to make it clear to anyone was reading this thread that i know my dog is overweight and if something was indeed wrong with him I would do what I could to help him. Molly was jumping around and twisted her foot and she was limping and we immediately took her to the vet, but what it really was a simple leg twist and the vet said just to keep her calm and not make sure she doesn't hurt herself again.

But otherwise I completely agree with your second post, I kind of had a feeling that you were trying to say I love my dog. I just wanted a basic idea of what could be in him. Most say GSD, and I might just go with that, since its what about 98% say and he acts like it.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah I have no doubt GSD not 100% sure if he's mixed or possible a poor bred PB but no doubt there is GSD there


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

His fur and his tail are similar of a chow. You can't expect a mix to look exactly like one or the other. He has most of the shape of a GSD with chow hair. That's how I came to my reasoning. 

And I really think you need to come out of denial about his weight. You're feeding him more because he's male? that makes no sense. You should feed based on their activity level, age, and weight, not gender. Tanner has no tuck in his abdomen, and you can't feel his ribs like you stated- so he's over weight. There's nothing wrong with that, just cut back his diet a half a cup or so. I'd also recommend splitting their meals up into two meals, because that makes it easier for them to burn the calories of them throughout the day instead of gorging themselves at night and then sleeping and not burning anything off. I know you love your dogs, so why don't you cut back Tanner's food to keep him healthy and happy in the long run?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> His fur and his tail are similar of a chow. You can't expect a mix to look exactly like one or the other. He has most of the shape of a GSD with chow hair. That's how I came to my reasoning.
> 
> And I really think you need to come out of denial about his weight. You're feeding him more because he's male? that makes no sense. You should feed based on their activity level, age, and weight, not gender. Tanner has no tuck in his abdomen, and you can't feel his ribs like you stated- so he's over weight. There's nothing wrong with that, just cut back his diet a half a cup or so. I'd also recommend splitting their meals up into two meals, because that makes it easier for them to burn the calories of them throughout the day instead of gorging themselves at night and then sleeping and not burning anything off. I know you love your dogs, so why don't you cut back Tanner's food to keep him healthy and happy in the long run?


I looked up Chows and know people who own them. His tail nor his fur is anything like a Chow.Nothing about him is Chow.

When I said I feed him a little more because he is male, because males are bigger. I don't need to come out of denial about his weight because he is NOT overweight. He shows not symptoms of of it physically or mentally.

I said I can/can't feel his ribs.Molly is female and females are usually smaller. Yes you normally feed males a little more than females because they are larger. We feed them enough. They aren't starving nor are they skinny nor are they overweight. There is nothing wrong with his diet.I can feel his ribs, I just don't feel them a whole lot. 

We have always fed our dogs this way and they are perfectly healthy. Tanner is happy and healthy right now. Sorry, but this is how I have always fed him, we take him for walks, we take them across the street to run, he is fed the right amount, he isn't starving. He is lovable. I know overweight dogs, I know people who own them, and I work with them at the shelter. I also work with underweight dogs. I think I would know if my dog was overweight or not. He IS healthy, happy and will be for a long time. Not all GSDs are the same. We don't have a tiny bowl for him, nor is it huge. Its the perfect size. Him and Molly are fed the same kind of food and relatively the same amount.

Plus you have not met my dog.You are making assumptions based on pictures.We took him to the vet and they vet did not think he is overweight nor was he overweight. I think vets would tell someone if their dog was overweight, I don't think thats something they would say. Especially since it is their job to make sure an animal is healthy or not.

We told our vet what we feed our dogs and how much. We feed them not at night, but in the evening, We walk them during the day, and walk them about an hour after they eat. When we take them to the park across the street during the day, and then they have their food, then we take them for a walk. We fed all our dogs the same way. None were overweight or skinny and lived long healthy lives.

Tanner is happy, healthy and shows NO symptoms of being overweight, physically, or mentally. My parents were dog owners all their lives, they also don't think he is overweight. Other dog owners don't think he is overweight. He is just has stockier build.I am not in denial, because I know he is NOT overweight.If he was or had any other medical issues, I would most definitely do anything to help them, so don't think I wouldn't. 

And last time I checked, this thread was about what he could be mixed with, not his weight.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just felt for his ribs, I can feel quite easily actually. His fur isn't super thick.You can't see them but you can feel them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

*shakes head* are you willing to take any advice? You shoot down any idea of anything that you don't like. I own a chow mix, and up until recently owned 3 chows. I know that his tail and coat does have the exact same consistency of a chow's and chow mixes, his tail just isn't as curled. But you want to believe he's mixed with so much other stuff it's rediculous. It doesn't matter, he's a mutt. I don't know why people are so worried about what's in their dog. If it matters that much, buy a dog from a breeder, and stop posting thread after thread about what you think your dog is mixed with, because we've all given you our opinions time and time again. 

You post pictures of your dog and don't expect us to comment on the fact that he needs to shed a few pounds? As the owner of an overweight dog, I know what they look like and personality/health usually play little part in the indication of whether or not they're overweight. You just continually ignore the indicators of him being overweight. Do you see the tuck in the abdomen that Molly has? That's because she's of correct weight. Every dog that is of a good weight should have that tuck. If they don't, they're overweight.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I think vets would tell someone if their dog was overweight ... Especially since it is their job to make sure an animal is healthy or not.


You would think that wouldn't you? Unfortunately most vets don't say anything about weight or diet to their clients. And even more unfortunately when they DO make a comment its often uninformed such as recommending Science Diet foods. 

I love my vet though, she often makes comments to me about my pets' weight  The usual is "oh its so great to finally see a dog thats not overweight" lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> You would think that wouldn't you? Unfortunately most vets don't say anything about weight or diet to their clients. And even more unfortunately when they DO make a comment its often uninformed such as recommending Science Diet foods.
> 
> I love my vet though, she often makes comments to me about my pets' weight  The usual is "oh its so great to finally see a dog thats not overweight" lol.


I was going to comment on this too. My beagle is CLEARY at least 20lbs overweight, and looks it. (wanna see a picture?) and when I used to ask my vet about her weight issues he'd say, "oh, she's just a little hefty, I wouldn't worry about it." I've finally been able to manage the situation myself with good food and exercise and she's lost 6lbs in two months. Nothing Tanner couldn't do.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I measured him, he is betweenv24-25 inches and we had to weigh him for his Frontline to make sure we got the right kind, he is between 74-75lbs. So he isn't overweight.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I measured him, he is betweenv24-25 inches and we had to weigh him for his Frontline to make sure we got the right kind, he is between 74-75lbs. So he isn't overweight.


Why on earth does that mean that he isn't overweight? There is no weight standard for German Shepherds. 

Looking at him tells you he's overweight, not statistics. It's a lot like people- I may be a certain height and weight and athletic and thin, but other women may be the same height/weight and be thicker or overweight because of the way their bodies store fat/muscle and metabolize it all.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I measured him, he is betweenv24-25 inches and we had to weigh him for his Frontline to make sure we got the right kind, he is between 74-75lbs. So he isn't overweight.


:surrender:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Why on earth does that mean that he isn't overweight? There is no weight standard for German Shepherds.
> 
> Looking at him tells you he's overweight, not statistics. It's a lot like people- I may be a certain height and weight and athletic and thin, but other women may be the same height/weight and be thicker or overweight because of the way their bodies store fat/muscle and metabolize it all.


My dog is NOT overweight.You are basing this on pictures.You have not met my dog, or anything. My dog is not overweight, if he was I would know. Working at an animal shelter, I see dogs of all weights.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm glad you have seen dogs of all weights, but I work at a humane society too and I do as well. I don't need to meet a dog to be able to tell that it's overweight. Do you need to meet a fat person to tell that they're overweight? Personality has nothing to do with it. If you're uninformed about what a proper weight on your dog looks like then you wouldn't know if he was overweight. I didn't know that my beagle was overweight for the first 5 years I owned her, but that doesn't mean she wasn't.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm glad you have seen dogs of all weights, but I work at a humane society too and I do as well. I don't need to meet a dog to be able to tell that it's overweight. Do you need to meet a fat person to tell that they're overweight? Personality has nothing to do with it. If you're uninformed about what a proper weight on your dog looks like then you wouldn't know if he was overweight. I didn't know that my beagle was overweight for the first 5 years I owned her, but that doesn't mean she wasn't.


I am not uninformed. There is a purebred male GSD at my shelter and Tanner is the same height and around the same weight. He is not overweight.

And having a dog whos sire is 120 lbs and a dam who is 90 lbs isnt the normal or proper weight for GSDs.GSDs are supposed to be medium dogs not giants.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am not uninformed. There is a purebred male GSD at my shelter and Tanner is the same height and around the same weight. He is not overweight.
> 
> And having a dog whos sire is 120 lbs and a dam who is 90 lbs isnt the normal or proper weight for GSDs.GSDs are supposed to be medium dogs not giants.


Actually, it is becoming the norm for many lines being bred nowadays, though it isn't fitted to breed standard. I don't have an issue because my guy isn't going to get that big, is healthy, won't be bred, and I don't plan on showing him in conformation so there's no issue. He's healthy and of proper weight, and he has nothing to do with this. 

I have a question; how do you know that the dog at your shelter is in fact PB? You got papers in with him when he was found wandering as a stray? Also, I find it hard to believe that the shelter has nothing better to do than to measure dogs' height. How did you figure out that they were the same height?

Check out the diagrams I posted. Tanner's shape clearly indicates overweight on every diagram.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Actually, it is becoming the norm for many lines being bred nowadays, though it isn't fitted to breed standard. I don't have an issue because my guy isn't going to get that big, is healthy, won't be bred, and I don't plan on showing him in conformation so there's no issue. He's healthy and of proper weight, and he has nothing to do with this.
> 
> I have a question; how do you know that the dog at your shelter is in fact PB? You got papers in with him when he was found wandering as a stray? Also, I find it hard to believe that the shelter has nothing better to do than to measure dogs' height. How did you figure out that they were the same height?
> 
> Check out the diagrams I posted. Tanner's shape clearly indicates overweight on every diagram.



He is NOT overweight.He has not shown any symptoms, physicallyand mentally.

I have seen many shepherds on here, and many of the ones I put in the Non-Urgent section are purebreds. And each ones is purebred. If I have a question about one I ask about it. I actually took this dog out and played with it trained with it and walked him. He was near the same height as my dog. There is another German Shepherd at my shelter who is a purebred, and she is overweight, it doesn't say so on here kennel, but I could tell she was overweight.

My shelter has people who are owners of the breed, and when we volunteer or get hired, they tell us we have to read up on the breeds they have there and ones they don't have.

My dog has a bigger coat also and is more plush, he has been shedding and I brushed him, he is NOT overweight. He is perfectly healthy.

So I think you need to get over it and drop it. If my dog was overweight or had any other medical issues with him I WILL do something about it. You have no right to say I wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> :surrender:


Did that post help?lol.


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Jessie, 

Don't even bother b/c your arguing with a 17 yr old kid who likes to criticize everyone.

Back to the topic at hand, Tanner sure looks to have a little Nor Elkhound in him. My neighbors have a purebred (took their word for it, didn't ask to see papers or anything ) and he is such a striking beautiful dog. I wouldn't want to mess with him though, as he has quite an intimidation factor...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Shhhhh....don't tell Tug, my Golden Retriever, but it seems he is a little over weight....


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, I am sorry to go off-topic more, but since it went that way...

From the pictures, the ones given, he is overweight. 

Can you get a proper stack from the side that is recent? Some pictures are simply NOT flattering and can make a dog look heavier than they are... I will use my dog as an example.

Here is Dutch, 102 pounds of fat old lady. At fourteen she was still active and mobile, even being overweight.


























I told myself she was just hick and that was how she was built... When I finally pulled my head out of my arse and started working her, it was really too late.
Here she is 24 pounds lighter, and STILL overweight.


















She died shortly after, and I really wish I'd listened sooner and helped her out before, and maybe given her a better quality of life.


A very good way to tell if a dog is of a proper weight, is if they have a 'tuck', where their stomach goes upwards from the ribs and tucks by their back legs. Muscle tone is another, and SEEING a couple of ribs isn't bad either. 

This is J, my GSD who is at his ideal weight and body condition... upper 70#'s and 28" at the withers. 











As for his mix? Teddy bear? LOL Not sure... I see spitz breeds and GSD, but that's because I'm looking for them...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

kaiapup said:


> Jessie,
> 
> Don't even bother b/c your arguing with a 17 yr old kid who likes to criticize everyone.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, Tanner sure looks to have a little Nor Elkhound in him. My neighbors have a purebred (took their word for it, didn't ask to see papers or anything ) and he is such a striking beautiful dog. I wouldn't want to mess with him though, as he has quite an intimidation factor...


WHAT!?! I WISH SOMEONE WOULD HAVE SOMETHING SOONER!!lol

Thanks for telling me.It seems he criticizes everyone. I think they had some issues. They are the only person who is talking about my dog being overweight.

Its quite silly when this person who has a dog whos parents were 90lbs and 120lbs.They have no room to talk.

My dog is healthy, happy, and otverweight.Thats everyone says, that he looks happy and is happy. How would this person know that I wouldn't help my dog?They don't know my dog or me. My dog is built differently and has a different coat. My dog also does not look like a Chow in any shape way or form.

Chow tails are a lot different than Tanner's, and their coat is alot different than Tanner's. Clearly this person is blind.

Sorry had to rant.lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> Hmm, I am sorry to go off-topic more, but since it went that way...
> 
> From the pictures, the ones given, he is overweight.
> 
> ...


I have tried a gazzilion times to stack him, he just wont do it!lol. He just puts his leg back.

His fur is more thick, and I recently brushed him , he is NOT overweight. I would do something if he was. We walk him, take him to the park, and has shown no signs of being overweight. I am not denying because I don't want to hear it. I know for a fact that my dog is not overweight.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> They are the only person who is talking about my dog being overweight.
> 
> Its quite silly when this person who has a dog whos parents were 90lbs and 120lbs.They have no room to talk.


I've pointed out he looks overweight as did APBT. Weight alone can't tell if a dog is overweight, there would be a huge difference between a 23" dog at 90 lbs and a 28" dog at 90 lbs. Also, muscle weighs more than fat. You have to go by body condition and not numbers.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, I could never get Dutchie to stack either, can he stack like a norma dog? Squarely? I mean without the one back foot pulled forward. 

Dutch's hair was horribly thick... It was hard to find skin to put flea preventative on. I could feel her ribs, if I slid my hand back and forth over her.


You know, I wonder if they have this for dogs?
Body fat testing - hydrostatic body fat testing - body fat equipment: FitnessWave


I am nobody to judge, I myself could stand to lose a few, and I'm quite healthy. Dutch and her mate Mo were always around 15 pounds or more overweight, and they both lived long lives (15 and 16).

A 'fluffy' so to speak, dog is not going to die of a heart attack like some morbidly obese creature, but it's my personal preference to have my dogs lean. J doesn't have any body fat, or very little.


side views would also help determine his breeds better.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Could you get a side picture of him on flat ground, like pavement? I've found that the feet and legs are a really good way of guessing breeds, and I can't see his feet well in the grassy pics.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> Could you get a side picture of him on flat ground, like pavement? I've found that the feet and legs are a really good way of guessing breeds, and I can't see his feet well in the grassy pics.



His feet?lol.They have white or gray on them.

Here is are a couple:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

No, I mean his feet while he's stand on them... As an example..
A german shepherd.
http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/germanshepherddogs/germanshepherd_fernandez.jpg

An Akita
http://remarkabledogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Akita.jpg


As a breed, both have generally different feet, northern breeds have tight, snowshoe like feet... Pasterns are also different, and side views of both show it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> I've pointed out he looks overweight as did APBT. Weight alone can't tell if a dog is overweight, there would be a huge difference between a 23" dog at 90 lbs and a 28" dog at 90 lbs. Also, muscle weighs more than fat. You have to go by body condition and not numbers.


I am thinking my dog is more stocky or muscular. He doesn't have a tuck, I am looking at him right now.

I will get more pictures later, I have to run errands and such.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Maybe he's got some lab in him? The thing that throws me off, because he looks pretty pure to me is, the tail curl, (but some gsd's do have a tail curl) and sorry, but I think he looks overweight as well. The coat could very well be gsd coat, he has a typical gsd head in my opinion.. He's Nice looking and looks to have high content of gsd )

Masi is 26" at the shoulders and 70lbs, long legs , long lean bod..

My sisters lab was 23" , short in body and weighed 70lbs and she was definately a fatty)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Lin said:


> I've pointed out he looks overweight as did APBT. Weight alone can't tell if a dog is overweight, there would be a huge difference between a 23" dog at 90 lbs and a 28" dog at 90 lbs. Also, muscle weighs more than fat. You have to go by body condition and not numbers.


Add me to the mix.

Is it detrimental to his immediate health? Perhaps not. But the fact that the OP is in such denial about him being overweight is a little concerning because the older he gets and the longer he's allowed to stay at such a weight he will begin to have problems. It can be difficult enough to keep excess weight off older dogs without having them go into their senior years fat. I wish I had kept a closer eye on the weight of my now deceased childhood through early adulthood male GSD (euthanized years ago) because by the time I wanted to get the weight off him and realized the problems it was causing him, it was EXTREMELY difficult to maintain (without getting heavier), much less get the weight off him. The weight catches up to them eventually, and by then it will cause so many problems you won't be able to exercise it off of them like you could now. Cutting calories helps, but if their metabolism (sp) has been messed up for so many years, it isn't the end all - cure all that many thing it will be. I have long since learned from my mistake and realize that keeping it off from a young age is the way to go.

I don't understand at ALL how you can say you don't see signs "mentally" of him being overweight. That makes no sense at all. I can only assume that your young age contributes to this, and I suspect nothing anyone says here will truely change your mind. But rest assured, there are other people except the one person who initially posted who tried to politely tell you he was overweight and needed a diet pronto.

Weight and height are irrelevent here. You take a large basset hound who is x inches tall and x weight, and compare it to a dog of the exact same weight but is very tall and lean. Even if this dog was purebred, which he is not, you couldn't match him up to a "breed standard" as there are so many different types of GSD's out there these days. Comparing my czech male to my mostly American female would be laughable at best if you compared weight and height. He is a much stockier dog.

Your dog is not thick with muscle, or thick with fur. You stated that you had to press in to feel any ribs, which means he is overweight.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Add me to the mix.
> 
> Is it detrimental to his immediate health? Perhaps not. But the fact that the OP is in such denial about him being overweight is a little concerning because the older he gets and the longer he's allowed to stay at such a weight he will begin to have problems. It can be difficult enough to keep excess weight off older dogs without having them go into their senior years fat. I wish I had kept a closer eye on the weight of my now deceased childhood through early adulthood male GSD (euthanized years ago) because by the time I wanted to get the weight off him and realized the problems it was causing him, it was EXTREMELY difficult to maintain (without getting heavier), much less get the weight off him. The weight catches up to them eventually, and by then it will cause so many problems you won't be able to exercise it off of them like you could now. Cutting calories helps, but if their metabolism (sp) has been messed up for so many years, it isn't the end all - cure all that many thing it will be. I have long since learned from my mistake and realize that keeping it off from a young age is the way to go.
> 
> ...



I would like to make this very clear to everyone on here: I am NOT in denial of his weight. He does have a thick coat, his coat his thicker than our other GSD. He has been shedding, and I brushed him and most of his fur came out(it was a alot). I felt him over and over again. I can feel his ribs, but can't see them. Plus this is based off pictures. Its alot easier to determine something once you see it in person. 

I have looked and felt him over and over again. His stomach is normal, not tucked in. We feed him the same food at the same time as our other dog, we fed the relatively the same amount. We give them a biscuit every morning, I take them for walks everyday, we take them to the park across street every weekend. If a dog is overweight, there has to be limitations for him doing things, such as breathing, he can breathe normally. An overweight dog has to have something abnormal about his walk, my dog walks normal, no waddling ot anything. An overweight dog has to have trouble going up steps, my dog doesn't have trouble what so ever. An overweight dog would have to stop and lay down and rest alot and lay down alot when playing. My dog is able to keep up and run around for long periods of time with our other GSD.His coat is also longer than hers and most shorthaired GSDs I have seen.I have been feeling his stomach recently, it feels the same way as Molly's does.

I am still looking at him, and cannot see he is overweight, not even from the top of him. Once I get the time, I am going to take pictures.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone gave me this:
http://www.dummies.c
om/how-to/content/ho
w-to-evaluate-your-d
ogs-weight.html 

Tanner is between Ideal and Heavy. Just because he is in between doesn't mean he is overweight. He is big, but not fat wise. When many people see him they are intimidated because of his size and looks. When people pet him and feel him, they can tell he isn't overweight. The vet said he isn't overweight.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

kaiapup said:


> Jessie,
> 
> Don't even bother b/c your arguing with a 17 yr old kid who likes to criticize everyone.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, Tanner sure looks to have a little Nor Elkhound in him. My neighbors have a purebred (took their word for it, didn't ask to see papers or anything ) and he is such a striking beautiful dog. I wouldn't want to mess with him though, as he has quite an intimidation factor...


I don't criticize everyone. I offer constructive critism when it's necessary and good information or advice when it's not. I'm completely insulted by being called a kid too. I'm living on my own, with my own dogs, making my own living, and know more about GSDs and dogs in general than most 'adults'. And Jessie is only what, half a year older than me? I don't think you can make a fair comparison. I understand that many people are insecure being outknowledged by a teenager, but that doesn't give anyone a reason to shoot down my completely logical arguement and advice when it's correct. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> WHAT!?! I WISH SOMEONE WOULD HAVE SOMETHING SOONER!!lol
> 
> Thanks for telling me.It seems he criticizes everyone. I think they had some issues. They are the only person who is talking about my dog being overweight.
> 
> ...


First of all, I don't have any issues. Thanks though. Secondly, like stated previously, I'm not the only one talking about the weight. At least 10 different people on TWO forums have commented that he's overweight, including breeders, trainers, and handlers that have been in dogs far before I was around. I'm just the one that's trying to help you realize it, for his sake. 

And my dog's parents have nothing to do with this. I have pictures of both and neither were overweight, nor is my dog. I didn't purchase him from them and had no say in where he came from. I just know his history. You're making absolutely NO point by continually bringing them up. 

Also, once again, I'm not the only one who agree that he did look like he could have chow in him. We bred chows for YEARS and I have a very good understanding of the breed, both physically and characteristically. You made the thread to find out what breeds could be in your dog and I offered my opinion, plain and simple. With the knowledge and experience I had owning, breeding, and handling chows, I thought he showed similar characteristics. If you don't like it, fine. But you can't tell me my opinion is wrong. That's just assinine. 



Rerun said:


> Add me to the mix.
> 
> Is it detrimental to his immediate health? Perhaps not. But the fact that the OP is in such denial about him being overweight is a little concerning because the older he gets and the longer he's allowed to stay at such a weight he will begin to have problems. It can be difficult enough to keep excess weight off older dogs without having them go into their senior years fat. I wish I had kept a closer eye on the weight of my now deceased childhood through early adulthood male GSD (euthanized years ago) because by the time I wanted to get the weight off him and realized the problems it was causing him, it was EXTREMELY difficult to maintain (without getting heavier), much less get the weight off him. The weight catches up to them eventually, and by then it will cause so many problems you won't be able to exercise it off of them like you could now. Cutting calories helps, but if their metabolism (sp) has been messed up for so many years, it isn't the end all - cure all that many thing it will be. I have long since learned from my mistake and realize that keeping it off from a young age is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Someone gave me this:
> http://www.dummies.c
> om/how-to/content/ho
> w-to-evaluate-your-d
> ...


If he isn't ideal or below, that means exactly that he is overweight. Over the ideal weight is what overweight means, dear. My vet said my 56 (now 50lb) pound beagle wasn't overweight either. I beg to differ. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I would like to make this very clear to everyone on here: I am NOT in denial of his weight. He does have a thick coat, his coat his thicker than our other GSD. He has been shedding, and I brushed him and most of his fur came out(it was a alot). I felt him over and over again. I can feel his ribs, but can't see them. Plus this is based off pictures. Its alot easier to determine something once you see it in person.
> 
> I have looked and felt him over and over again.* His stomach is normal, not tucked in.* We feed him the same food at the same time as our other dog, we fed the relatively the same amount. We give them a biscuit every morning, I take them for walks everyday, we take them to the park across street every weekend. If a dog is overweight, there has to be limitations for him doing things, such as breathing, he can breathe normally. An overweight dog has to have something abnormal about his walk, my dog walks normal, no waddling ot anything. An overweight dog has to have trouble going up steps, my dog doesn't have trouble what so ever. An overweight dog would have to stop and lay down and rest alot and lay down alot when playing. My dog is able to keep up and run around for long periods of time with our other GSD.His coat is also longer than hers and most shorthaired GSDs I have seen.I have been feeling his stomach recently, it feels the same way as Molly's does.
> 
> I am still looking at him, and cannot see he is overweight, not even from the top of him. Once I get the time, I am going to take pictures.


Once again, if you check out those diagrams I posted, you'll see that his stomache not being tucked isn't normal. That's a sign that he's overweight. And I'd like to comment one last time on the fact that my geriatric, overweight beagle can run faster and longer than I (and I run 5ks) and can run up and down stairs no problem, and easily jump 4 feet high. She has NO limitations when it comes to her weight or health, and she also has a bum leg.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

GAH. 

Can this get back to the breed thing. I kept wondering what kind of fascination there was with this topic always staying bumped up...and now...eyeballs falling out of my head, I've read it all. 

Get back on topic. Jesse, when you get those pictures, post them in health. Until then, get back on topic. 

Oh yeah, and get back on topic (since this thread seems to be about repeating things). 

Jean 
Admin


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

was my little surrender flag helpful? probably not.. was it truthful.. yes some people no matter how hard you try will just not get it.

There are some people that pick fights with everyone and everything even if they are 15 or 50 BUT when they are right they are right and theres no arguement there no matter if they talk all the time, don't talk at all, are young, old even the very experienced or new to dogs it doesn't matter right is right.

No one (that I can tell) was trying to be mean or imply you didn't care about your dogs simply giving information.

I love the line "im not in denial" umm thats exactly what denial is noone admits they are in denial until they come out of it and even then they generally will ignore it and not fess up to having been in denial they just change and if they don't change it's generally because they stayed in denial (and deny being in denial lol)

Being overweight DOES NOT have to have physical or mental issues. Many overweight dogs run stairs run distances walk fine jump fine do everything else fine it does not mean that they are not overweight. 

The fact you claim that an overweight dog HAS to have issues with walking such as waddling HAS to run out of breath HAS to have trouble with stairs just shows your in denial AND misinformed. Dogs that run out of breath playing waddle when they walk can't get up stairs are NOT overweight they are morbidly obese BIG difference. A few extra pounds is overweight. The term overweight is exactly that being OVER the ideal WEIGHT I think you are severely misinformed and confusing overweight with obese and the 2 are very different. Many dogs are overweight have no problems what so ever and most vets don't say a word. Heck I've known many vets that have seen grossly morbidly obese dogs and never said a word about them being obese. Also as has been said a million times now height and weight mean nothing. The parents might have been 120 lbs but if they were muscular and still could easily feel ribs had the tuck under the tummy then they were fine they were not in breed standard but were still fine. Many of these dogs have thicker denser bone structure more muscle etc.. that adds to the weight and muscle weighs more then fat thats how you have body builders in great shape weighing 250+ and the same person who is a round ball of flab weighing the same weight with no muscle on them (I don't mean to sound rude or mean I'm overweight myself) it's the simple fact and denying simple facts and not opinions is just what it sounds like "denial"

You admitted yourself you looked at him and see no tuck in his stomach that means he is overweight (not obese just overweight) that does not mean he has a stockier build or anything else and touching the stomach means nothing both stomachs should feel the same unless one is a pile of goo and jiggles everywhere. Your other GSD is in perfect shape that has nothing to do with her temperment it's just her being in a proper weight. No one has said that your guy is unhealthy OR obese (which would generally have the signs you described) simply saying over the body weight/mass he should be at ideally I think you're simply misinformed and it's causing you to be so closed minded about this fact because you think he HAS to have physical issues to be overweight which is simply not the case there are degrees of overweight. 

Also you're little link you sent if you think he is between normal and heavy anything over (even slightly) normal is OVERweight. The term is simple if you just try to ignore all of the negative associations people have between the word and whatever it applies to.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to the Moderator was typing and posted while you sent your message apparently. I swear I didn't just ignore you


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner has a sensitive stomach. I am thinking of giving him the Raw meat, but I have to take into consideration of his sensitive stomach. He has always had it.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

just for the record a lot of dogs with food allergies sensitive stomachs etc.. normally do GREAT with a raw diet. They generally get into a great body weight great coat great everything. Some have some issues like dogs with a specific issue to chicken will sometimes still not be able to eat chicken at all and some are still ok with raw chicken but generally most diet issues can be helped with raw.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Psssst... 

hey guys :greet:

a good way to get a thread locked is ignoring the mods and admins

maybe you should start a thread in the health section if you want to talk about dog weight.




JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> GAH.
> 
> Can this get back to the breed thing. I kept wondering what kind of fascination there was with this topic always staying bumped up...and now...eyeballs falling out of my head, I've read it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was getting different views of the tucked in.

How to Evaluate Your Dog's Weight - For Dummies

Tanner is between the Ideal & the Heavy. I have felt him today, I can feel his ribs, but can't see them. I look at him from above, he has a tuck in his waist, plus I can feel it too. He doesn't waddle or anything when he walks or runs. He can breathe just fine.

We only feed our dogs 2 cups once a day because we have tried to feed them twice a day. We would feed them a cup and a half in the late morning/afternoon, and then another cup and a half in the evening. But the thing is neither dog would touch the food we gave them in the late morning/afternoon. Thats why we feed them once a day. I walk them both twice a day, and take them both to the park across the street every weekend.

I really wouldn't trust a 17 year old on the internet either way.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not mad at anyone. But for someone to say, that I would NOT do something for my dog when I would, or that I feed my dog wrong is just downright rude.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Judging someone based on their age rather than knowledge is quite rude, and prejudice, as well.  I may not know everything, but no one does, and I have a lot of experience in the business. 

I'm glad you're not mad anymore. I don't know why you ever were to begin with, but I'm glad either way.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I agree with Jean, the 'weight' thing and diet is NOT what the topic is supposed to be about.

the topic is TANNER"S MYSTERY MIX,,,if you want to talk about weight/diet please start another thread in the appropriate section.

If we can't stay ON topic, I'm just going to shut this down as it is outliving its usefullness.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Back on topic -- I definitely see some sort of spitz type dog. Could be chow, but I would think Akita most likely due to his size and build.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

^ Thanks for agreeing with the chow thing.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I would say no to the Belgian for sure. Belgians tend to be more refined looking overall than GSDs and generally have a low body fat percentage, so they don't usually have a "stocky" appearance at all. 

I think an Akita/GSD mix could be a good guess. It's always hard to say though. I have seen known GSD/Sibe mixes who look like purebreds, that I'd probably have guessed were purebreds. I've also seen poorly bred purebreds that looked like they were mixes. 

A general note on weight is that is varies greatly even between dogs of the same height. My Belgian male is 24" tall and weights about 53 lbs.
My GSD girls are between 23" - 24" tall and weight between 62 - 68lbs. My Belgian girls are between 22" - 24" tall and weigh between 40-50lbs. So dogs all close in height have a weight range of 40-68lbs. They are all at good weights, the difference is in their substance and build. The GSD girls are a bit heavier boned than the Belgian boy is and way heavier boned than the Belgian girls. It is almost impossible to know if a dog is at an ideal weight just by knowing the height and weight of the dog.

I think that vets are so used to seeing overweight and obese dogs that they often think it's normal and for sure that is the case with most pet owners. I work at a grooming shop and a large number of the dogs who come in are overweight and quite a few are obese.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Judging someone based on their age rather than knowledge is quite rude, and prejudice, as well.  I may not know everything, but no one does, and I have a lot of experience in the business.
> 
> I'm glad you're not mad anymore. I don't know why you ever were to begin with, but I'm glad either way.



No Offense you are 17 years old, I wouldn't trust a 17 year old with training and such.You have a alot of experience with what business?I have known dogs all my life. I much rather trust someone who has more experience and knowledge.

I was very upset when you said that way I feed my dog is wrong is rude. Everyone feeds my dogs differently for different reasons. You are the one who brought my dog's weight.

I seriously see no Chow. Spitz yes. Belgian, idk. But Chow, no.Akita, yes, I was at the beach at someone had an Akita, the head looked alot like Tanner's.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think this thread should be shut down as it is getting rather childish and rude


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree! Holy cow. I just read all of that.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

well I definitely see this thread getting closed down because obviously it's not able to simply stay on topic.

As far as the original topic goes I think agile is right. There is a small possibility that he's purebred just poorly bred so doesnt really fit "standards" or something along the lines of akita possibly the norwegian elkhound mentioned earlier akitas tend to be a bit more popular then the elkhounds at least from what I've seen and from what I've seen generally tend to be in areas where GSDs are for the wrong reasons so it's a good chance GSD/akita is probably right.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea. I haven't seen a Elkhound in person.

It would be funny if he had Norwegian Elkhound in him, because I have Norwegian in me.lol


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

There is an elkhound living a couple houses down from me, and he looks nothing like your dog... I'm still waiting for new pics lol 

I don't know about the whole age thing... I've met 12yos who are obviously smarter than some middle-aged people I've met... True, with experience and age comes more wisdom, but you cannot deny facts or well-said and spoken words simply because they came from the mouth of a young person...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:rip: Thread.


----------

